

Video: How to function as a depressed, solo game developer - speeder
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/185928/Video_How_to_function_as_a_depressed_solo_game_developer.php

======
bluehex
I really enjoyed the talk for the most part. It did seem to get a bit random
and unorganized towards the end though. I wasn't sure where one topic ended
and the other began, and was also confused about what exactly he wanted to say
during the "Choices", "Love For An Artist", and "Depression Is An Experience"
slides. I think maybe he was just feeling rushed for time. Still was great
food for thought!

